# Game Ending Glitches...The Hurt



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2012)

They're unfortunate and actually kind of funny in a way. Have you ever accidentally activated a glitch in a game that forces you to restart the file? Do you know of any that you can share for wary gamers in the future?

I just hit one. Metroid Prime 2. 
There is a glitch in Sanctuary Fortress, the last main area of the game. It involves the sonic locks of a door in the area with a miniboss called the Caretaker Class Drone. For the ones not familiar with the game, you find a visual powerup known as the Echo Visor. This visor turns the world black from Samus's point of view and allows her to detect sonic pulse equipment that may be locking doors or carrying out some other hindering tasks. 
In the Caretaker Drone's room are three sonic locks keeping the door to the drone shut (he's in a large blue tube separating him from the rest of the area). For some inexplicable reason, should you hit _only_ one or two of the three sonic locks and then leave the room, the door will not open even when you return to hit the final lock(s). This will impede any further game progression and conclude your file. You have to delete and restart from the beginning of the game. 
That is exactly what my dumbass just did trying to get my hard mode file back. Needless to say, I was beyond salty. I laughed, but...I was hurt. I'll restart again some other time.

Another one is in Zelda Twilight Princess. I didn't actually activate this. My friend did so I may be wrong but correct me if so. 
In the cave under Kakariko Village with the dilapidated cannon launching you to City in the Sky, saving and quitting without having Midna transport the cannon will result in file conclusion. When you load the game up again, the character Shad, who is interested in cannon, will be blocking the only entrance/exit to the cave. If you try to leave, he'll ask what are you doing and Link will turn around back to the cannon. If you try to transport the cannon, Midna will decline because Shad is watching. This also means you cannot warp out of the cave. In other words, GG. :I

So, if you have any other file conclusion glitches or glitches where you had to go back to a previous save (if the game has a save function like Skyrim or Fallout, post it. The more you know...


----------



## Demensa (Aug 11, 2012)

I said most of this in a previous thread, but I ran into a glitch on portal 2, where the model for the final boss didn't load correctly,(It was somehow sideways) so I had to replay that chapter, because it would happen even if I did the load from last checkpoint function (Or whatever it was, I can't remember).
I've hit a couple of glitches in oblivion, although I'm not sure if it will fix itself in a few days (game time) or not, so I'll have to wait before I confirm.

I've fallen through the map and gotten stuck on crysis 2 a few times, but I only had to restart from the last checkpoint.

I've also had a checkpoint in the Halo 3 campaign save right when I fell off the edge of the map, so I had to replay the chapter. (I forget which mission. It involved a tank and was slightly later in the campaign)

I've never had to restart a full game though (probably because I don't play too many older games; since most of the newer games have chapters and restart from last checkpoint options).

This stuff is usually what gets me angry when I play games, much more so than difficult gameplay.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 11, 2012)

Fallout New Vegas has several moments where your safe file gets corrupted and unplayable. The game tells you it's a missing dlc error but it's mostly bullshit.


----------



## Percy (Aug 11, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Fallout New Vegas has several moments where your safe file gets corrupted and unplayable. The game tells you it's a missing dlc error but it's mostly bullshit.



I never had a corrupted file playing New Vegas. I did however have a glitch occur where there was an enemy shooting at me, and upon killing him, he immediately gets revived, and he would still be there even if you fast-traveled. I did manage to lose him though before the game got unplayable.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 11, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Fallout New Vegas has several moments where your safe file gets corrupted and unplayable. The game tells you it's a missing dlc error but it's mostly bullshit.



I stopped playing New Vegas after 3 hours. The game was just one big glitch to me. I jumped and my gun vanished. Frequently got stuck on...nothing. And a few other things.



Demensa said:


> I've also had a checkpoint in the Halo 3 campaign save right when I fell off the edge of the map, so I had to replay the chapter. (I forget which mission. It involved a tank and was slightly later in the campaign)



Oh man. That's rough. But I think that's more just awful timing and placement than a genuine glitch.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 11, 2012)

Long ago, when I was playing SNES, there was a game 'Secret of Mana'.  I forget the circumstances that caused it, but I was literally at the end when the game completely crashed.  I tried to return to my save slot, but it wouldn't start =(.  And that was a long game, with many frustrating parts that I overcame with no payoff.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 11, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> Long ago, when I was playing SNES, there was a game 'Secret of Mana'.  I forget the circumstances that caused it, but I was literally at the end when the game completely crashed.  I tried to return to my save slot, but it wouldn't start =(.  And that was a long game, with many frustrating parts that I overcame with no payoff.



Happened to me in Pokemon Platinum. Got my eighth badge. Saved. Came back the next day. FILE CORRUPTED. No reason.


----------



## Percy (Aug 11, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Happened to me in Pokemon Platinum. Got my eighth badge. Saved. Came back the next day. FILE CORRUPTED. No reason.



Now I've had my Pokemon files corrupted much too many times. >_>


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2012)

GOLO THE GAMEBREAKER!!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 11, 2012)

Skyrim has a lot of stuff like this, but thankfully because it's a non-linear game most aren't game breaking. But now I'll never own Hjerim and I'll always have this stupid amulet in my inventory...

You can usually fix stuff like this in most PC games by typing console commands though, but it doesn't feel right :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 11, 2012)

SirRob said:


> GOLO THE GAMEBREAKER!!



He looks familiar, but I don't get it. What happened with this?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2012)

there have often been times in skyrim where there has been a glitch where i couldn't complete a couple quests.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> He looks familiar, but I don't get it. What happened with this?


If you talk to him at a certain point in the game (I think around the time you visit the thunder dragon), you can't progress any further. Like, an event won't activate, or something. Nintendo actually made a downloadable patch to fix it, which I don't think they've ever done before Skyward Sword.

Also, this isn't really a glitch, but Pokemon Gold/Silver's internal battery. Killed my childhood, it did.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2012)

SirRob said:


> If you talk to him at a certain point in the game (I think around the time you visit the thunder dragon), you can't progress any further. Like, an event won't activate, or something. Nintendo actually made a downloadable patch to fix it, which I don't think they've ever done before Skyward Sword.
> 
> Also, this isn't really a glitch, but Pokemon Gold/Silver's internal battery. Killed my childhood, it did.



Sure wish Gamecube games got patches. I was actually thinking about downloading and burning Metroid Prime 2 to a separate different disc and trying again. Wii's hacked to disable it's stupid internal region lock bullshit when I import, so I could just get a Gamecube Backup Launcher. But, it's too damn late. The save would still be fucked not the game. T-T


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Aug 12, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Fallout New Vegas has several moments where your safe file gets corrupted and unplayable. The game tells you it's a missing dlc error but it's mostly bullshit.


That's happened to me once and I don't think I had raged that hard for a while, needless to say, I haven't picked up that copy of Fallout for a while.

Apart from that incident I've also had my Soul Silver Pokemon party raped by bad eggs before but I had mostly completed it and a restart was rather refreshing.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Mario Sunshine. One of the levels didn't open for me, so I was stuck. Ended up cheating in the end and just keeping track on which stars I'd redone.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 12, 2012)

Silent Hill 1. One of the last areas you are in (and I mean LAST), there is a key in your inventory that will, for some reason, work on two different doors. If you use the key on the wrong one, you can't get ahead of the game, because the other door held the other key and the puzzle that let you advance, and behind the door you opened is basically nothing.

It happened to me twice. I'm never playing that game again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Mario Sunshine. One of the levels didn't open for me, so I was stuck. Ended up cheating in the end and just keeping track on which stars I'd redone.



Strange and unfortunate. Must've been a real freak accident. I played through that game at least 70 times since it's release. Not even an on-command glitch was found. :<



Zydala said:


> Silent Hill 1. One of the last areas you are in (and I mean LAST), there is a key in your inventory that will, for some reason, work on two different doors. If you use the key on the wrong one, you can't get ahead of the game, because the other door held the other key and the puzzle that let you advance, and behind the door you opened is basically nothing.
> 
> It happened to me twice. I'm never playing that game again.



I'm not surprised. I'd do the same if this happened again with Metroid Prime and I didn't know why.

I guess technically this isn't a file conclusion since this type of game doesn't need files and it's only an hour long one sitting playthrough, but my Gradius V FUCKED UP just a few hours ago. At level 2 there is an area before a boss rush where you kill one of two eyes on the giant brain at the end of an alien carrier. After that, you are to automatically proceed out of the ship. Well, I killed the eye...the game didn't resume scrolling again like normal. Don't know why. I could move my ship, but the game wouldn't so I was just sitting there. Eventually, the game crashed with that continuous buzzing sound. Screwed up my run. >.>


----------



## Ames (Aug 13, 2012)

Game-ending glitches?

Try any Bethesda game. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 13, 2012)

I found a couple in fallout 3 that keep you from completing quests.
One is the one where you are helping the church of the union's ex slaves and once you clear out the slavers it says for you to meet up with them at a certain spot, however it's impossible to actually complete because of when they do it doesn't complete the quest.


----------



## Yago (Aug 13, 2012)

Hm, well it' sold school but the American version of FF VI had the infamous sketch bug, which pretty much won the game for me and caused some nasty side effects. I've seen this actually happen, and not emulated, either. 

Oblivion and Skyrim both have had items drop through the floor or other quest log oddities that I had to cheat to fix.

Beyond Good and Evil is a great game, but I once had the PS2 version get bugged somehow and I was unable to continue, it had something to do with the factory. I forget what, though, too long ago.

The Gamecube version was better anyways, though, IMO.


----------



## Teal (Aug 13, 2012)

I've had my data for the original Zelda game erased many times (sometimes just after finishing level 8) either because it freezes and crashes or I turned it off and the data got wiped.

And interesting glitch that happened (but did not force a total restart) was at the end of Zelda 2. I killed the thunderbird but died at the same moment. I made my way back to it's chamber where it was still exploding it dissapeared, and invisible key fell and I got stuck in the room. Had to make my way to and through the dungeon again. -_-


----------



## RitsukaAo (Aug 13, 2012)

The stuff in Skyrim just ruined many things in the game, not always game breaking but rage worthy for sure. Glitching into the ground and having the game freeze on the loading screen. Argh!

Missingno was a fun glitch but I did corrupt my game file once due to being stupid with that glitch.

Grand Theft Auto used to do all kinds of glitches, too many to count.

I also had a glitch as kid with Shining Force 2, I wish I could remember it but I can't since I was so little...


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I've had my data for the original Zelda game erased many times (sometimes just after finishing level 8) either because it freezes and crashes or I turned it off and the data got wiped.


Level 8) was really cool!

I've had the unfortunate experience of having my Fire Emblem data completely wiped. I think it was because it was jostled a bit too much, since I took it with me while traveling. I wouldn't really call it a glitch... But since then I don't really hold as much of an attachment to my game files.


----------



## BRN (Aug 13, 2012)

Augh. :x There was a moment in Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening...

The 8th Dungeon [i.e., the penultimate dungeon] was always going to be particularly complicated, but I managed to bust it. I found a "Small Key" to open one of the several locked doors but instead of doing the extremely obvious move of advancing through the temple, I used a bomb on a wall to find a hidden room, went inside there, and unlocked a door that led to another hidden room. 

The second room needed another key to advance through - and yet, I'd used the only key available to me. @.@ Augggh. Not even a glitch! Just shit-tier dungeon design. 



Ouiji said:


> Long ago, when I was playing SNES, there was a game 'Secret of Mana'. I forget the circumstances that caused it, but I was literally at the end when the game completely crashed. I tried to return to my save slot, but it wouldn't start =(. And that was a long game, with many frustrating parts that I overcame with no payoff.



You do not even know how sorry I am for you. Secret of Mana is not the easiest game to wade through. :x


----------



## Yago (Aug 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> Augh. :x There was a moment in Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening...
> 
> The 8th Dungeon [i.e., the penultimate dungeon] was always going to be particularly complicated, but I managed to bust it. I found a "Small Key" to open one of the several locked doors but instead of doing the extremely obvious move of advancing through the temple, I used a bomb on a wall to find a hidden room, went inside there, and unlocked a door that led to another hidden room.
> 
> ...



You know, I never did finish Link's Awakening, I got to a certain point and couldn't manage to go farther, I'm unsure if this is why or not, though. I might have not been able to beat a boss, all I remember was not continuing for some reason, rather abruptly. I also could have miraculously lost interest, but that's really rare.

I don't think I've played Secret of Mana, I think I've seen it, and I think father might have owned it, but I don't think I'd actually played it, I might have to get around to doing that, I'd always wanted to.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> Augh. :x There was a moment in Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening...
> 
> The 8th Dungeon [i.e., the penultimate dungeon] was always going to be particularly complicated, but I managed to bust it. I found a "Small Key" to open one of the several locked doors but instead of doing the extremely obvious move of advancing through the temple, I used a bomb on a wall to find a hidden room, went inside there, and unlocked a door that led to another hidden room.
> 
> The second room needed another key to advance through - and yet, I'd used the only key available to me. @.@ Augggh. Not even a glitch! Just shit-tier dungeon design.


Funny how you mention poor dungeon design, because Link's Awakening is a total glitch fest.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm very very fortunate. I've never had to restart the few Bethesda games I played. The worst that's happened to me was in Oblivion or F3 when I'd be scaling craggy mountains and get stuck...which is my own fault for not looking for a better route. That was remedied with just fidgeting around. New Vegas was buggy, but not to the point of a file conclusion. No. It was just fucking UNPLAYABLE!!! But, even with the bugs all patched I still would've hated that game and it's shitty, broken design. The glitches were a second problem I had to deal with on top.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Aug 13, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> New Vegas was buggy, but not to the point of a file conclusion. No. It was just fucking UNPLAYABLE!!! But, even with the bugs all patched I still would've hated that game and it's shitty, broken design. The glitches were a second problem I had to deal with on top.


One of the reasons I've never played that game for a while, it does just get the the point where you think that they put half of them in on purpose. Although I got a good laugh out of the wacky wasteland thing with the 'Romanes eunt domus' written on a wall.


----------



## Percy (Aug 13, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> New Vegas was buggy, but not to the point of a file conclusion. No. It was just fucking UNPLAYABLE!!! But, even with the bugs all patched I still would've hated that game and it's shitty, broken design. The glitches were a second problem I had to deal with on top.



I didn't come across too many bugs when I played it (though it was on PC, I don't know what platform you were playing it on). It's actually not too bad of a game though. Just really difficult.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 13, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Game-ending glitches?
> 
> Try any Bethesda game. :V





Percy said:


> I didn't come across too many bugs when I played it (though it was on PC, I don't know what platform you were playing it on). It's actually not too bad of a game though. Just really difficult.



I played on Xbox first and thought that was why, but I switched to PC... Same problems.

And I don't mind a hard game, but gradual difficulty would be nice. The game has overpowered enemies, impossible odds, horribly weak guns, and no routes you can take to avoid something literally impossible to live through all from the start of the game. It was the first single player game I've ever played where I literally branded it unfair and broken. Ghouls n Ghosts, DMC 3, R-Type, and Ketsui are all fair games that still incredibly difficult. I just don't New Vegas the same way.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 13, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I played on Xbox first and thought that was why, but I switched to PC... Same problems.
> 
> And I don't mind a hard game, but gradual difficulty would be nice. The game has overpowered enemies, impossible odds, horribly weak guns, and no routes you can take to avoid something literally impossible to live through all from the start of the game. It was the first single player game I've ever played where I literally branded it unfair and broken. Ghouls n Ghosts, DMC 3, R-Type, and Ketsui are all fair games that still incredibly difficult. I just don't New Vegas the same way.



I thought New Vegas was too _easy _unless the difficulty was put on the BITCHFUCK settings. Admittedly it's a lot harder if you don't (ab)use the stupid stealth and deadly sneak-attacks. I don't remember running into any major bugs either.

Aside from some problems with Fallout 2 (which was probably due to a poor install of some mods), I can't really remember any game-breaking bugs or glitches. Mostly just poor game design. Oh wait, I remember: Soulcalibur 3 kept destroying my save game. Bastard.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 13, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Oh wait, I remember: Soulcalibur 3 kept destroying my save game. Bastard.



Back when I gave a shit about the Kingdom Hearts series, I never had good luck saving. Let's list.

Kingdom Hearts 1: Got to the stone tiger, got him down to half life before glitch 1 made my attacks do nothing even though I was clearly making a hit. I quit and glitch 2 activated. I turned the game back on...no more file. :I

Kingdome Hearts 2: Wouldn't save. Period. Couldn't read my memory card. New copy too. The file conclused every time I turned the game off. And it was just that one copy because I borrowed my friend's and it worked, but I never cared enough to buy another one. So yeah, I'm only 5 hours in 4 years later. (But I copied my friend's data because building ships was fun. shhh...)

Kingdom Hearts 358: The game froze every time I went to save so saving was impossible. I just borrowed the same friend's copy and beat it.

My poor luck has conditioned me to not buy them because for me they never work.


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 16, 2012)

Fallout: New Vegas... got to the end of the Dead Money DLC recently... do all I need, deactivate door... the whole shebang... Go to walk past that recently gone barrier... and... it's still there. "WHAT?!" I go check routes, they lead there. Broken... o_e... Level... 45... BAH!!!


----------



## DW_ (Aug 16, 2012)

The infamous freezing "glitch" at Dragonspiral Tower in PokÃ©mon Black/White.

Also, getting stuck in a fence post in Neverwinter Nights. I had to restart the module becaue I couldn't get out. Also attacking a specific zombie too early in the NWN OC causes it to be perpetually invincible and unable to deal damage, but it follows you EVERYWHERE so you can never rest to get spells back, etc..


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 17, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> My poor luck has conditioned me to not buy them because for me they never work.




Rather odd, I've never had any of those glitches. Regarding the memory card, have you tried using different memory cards? I had something like that happen with my PSX games, but when I used a different memory card, it worked just fine. I have no idea why certain games hated a few of my memory cards, though. 

That's what I found rather odd. The game data would always get corrupted for a few games if I used certain memory cards. 


Game-ending glitches. Hey, play the vanilla release of Daggerfall. Oh sorry - hope you don't want to see the ending or do certain quests. Especially if you fall into the void!


----------



## Percy (Aug 17, 2012)

TheWildLeon said:


> Fallout: New Vegas... got to the end of the Dead Money DLC recently... do all I need, deactivate door... the whole shebang... Go to walk past that recently gone barrier... and... it's still there. "WHAT?!" I go check routes, they lead there. Broken... o_e... Level... 45... BAH!!!



Dead Money was a pain in the ass all together.


----------

